# Blizzard Brahma 180 cm skis



## granite (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm interested in this ski, has anyone skied them?  I'm 250 lbs with ski equipment on and will use this as an everyday ski, a lot of my skiing is at Cannon.  How will this ski hold up screaming down Profile or Avalanche at high speed?  I skied Atomic race skis all my life until they came out with the Supercross.  Any thoughts?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2014)

I've heard good things about them. But you may also want to consider the Latigo: http://www.epicski.com/t/129605/the-most-important-ski-of-2015-blizzard-latigo-cheyenne

I'd like to try them first, but think they are a good candidate for my next ski.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 29, 2014)

Does that have a "all mountain" rocker? I'd say go for it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Does that have a "all mountain" rocker? I'd say go for it.



What doesn't these days ...


----------



## Abubob (Oct 29, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> What doesn't these days ...



The full rocker ones. And Mishka's moguls skis.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Oct 30, 2014)

I bought the Brahmas in a 180 this summer.  I test drove them last year and fully dug them.  At your size, you may want to consider the 187.  I'm 175 lbs, an advanced skier, but not an expert and the 180 handled very well for me.

To answer your question, they should be very stable at speed.

The Latigo is a pretty ski indeed.  I'll try to demo those just out of curiosity.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 30, 2014)

Put it this way. They are a hard ski to find mid season.  I know a couple people that have at Cannon and love them. They use them as an everyday ski.


----------



## granite (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm going ahead with them in the 187cm length.  There's hardly a bad word about them in all the reviews I've read, about the only one was that they might ski short?  Any high end ski like this is going to work for me.  There might be some "getting use to them" and some adjustments, but that is true with any new ski.  Plus, it's hard to convince yourself that you picked out something wrong-for once bias is a good thing.  At last, the salesmen said that if I didn't like them, bring them back and we'll work something out.  Cannon Mountain here I come!  Thank you for the info.


----------



## mishka (Oct 30, 2014)

Abubob said:


> The full rocker ones. And Mishka's moguls skis.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



that good or bad


----------



## Abubob (Oct 30, 2014)

mishka said:


> that good or bad



Neither. The question was what ski wasn't all mountain rocker. I was assuming, perhaps incorrectly, that if you designed a mogul ski that it would have more of a traditional camber.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## mishka (Oct 30, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Neither. The question was what ski wasn't all mountain rocker. I was assuming, perhaps incorrectly, that if you designed a mogul ski that it would have more of a traditional camber.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



got it :beer:

I think it should be clarified somewhere what is "all  mounted Rocker" designation mean. 
when I will design and make mogul skis they will be with traditional sidecut and camber. btw rocker on my skis is distinctly different compared to mainstream rocker tip/tale designs

sorry for OT


----------

